# [MASQUED PACKAGE] Installation de JpGraph

## PPCM

Bonjour à tous,

Je désirerai installer JpGraph 2.1.3, du coup, je fais :

--------------------------------------------

> emerge dev-php5/jpgraph

Calculating dependencies   

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-php5/jpgraph" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.1 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

- dev-php5/jpgraph-2.0 (masked by: ~amd64 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

--------------------------------------------

Du coup, je me dis que dis que ce dois installé, alors je fais et j'ai le même message.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Quelqu'un aurai-il une idée de comment faire??

Merci

PierreLast edited by PPCM on Mon Oct 09, 2006 1:55 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## mark_alec

Moved from Installing Gentoo to French.

----------

## Temet

1/ apparement ton portage n'est pas a jour car il ne te propose pas la dernière version.

2/ apparement tu ne sais pas démasker un paquet.

Conclusion : la doc portage est faite pour toi mon ami  :Wink: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum  :Wink: 

Pour complèter la réponse de Temet, tu peux regarder ici : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

et là : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Masked

Si tu pouvais aussi modifier ton titre comme indiqué ici ça serait super  :Wink: 

Merci.

----------

## PPCM

Merci Sensei,

La doc tip top. Comme quoi, mieux vaut un qui sache que 10 qui cherche   :Very Happy: 

Donc, j'ai ajouté la ligne dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

dev-php5/jpgraph ~amd64 ~x86

Mais maintenant, il n'arrive pas à télécharger l'archive:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.1 to /

>>> Downloading http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

--16:02:52--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz'

Résolution de mirror.ovh.net... 213.186.33.38, 213.186.33.37

Connexion vers mirror.ovh.net|213.186.33.38|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...404 Not Found

16:02:52 ERREUR 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

--16:02:52--  ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz'

Résolution de mirror.ovh.net... 213.186.33.37, 213.186.33.38

Connexion vers mirror.ovh.net|213.186.33.37|:21...connecté.

Ouverture de session en anonymous...Session établie!

==> SYST ... complété.    ==> PWD ... complété.

==> TYPE I ... complété.  ==> CWD /gentoo-distfiles/distfiles ... complété.

==> PASV ... complété.    ==> RETR jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz ... 

Fichier « jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz » inexistant.

>>> Downloading http://members.chello.se/jpgraph/jpgdownloads/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

--16:02:52--  http://members.chello.se/jpgraph/jpgdownloads/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz'

Résolution de members.chello.se... 62.179.105.9

Connexion vers members.chello.se|62.179.105.9|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...302 Found

Emplacement: http://www.chello.se/System/2010/20109998.html [suivant]

--16:02:52--  http://www.chello.se/System/2010/20109998.html

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/20109998.html.2'

Résolution de www.chello.se... 213.46.242.72

Connexion vers www.chello.se|213.46.242.72|:80...connecté.

requête HTTP transmise, en attente de la réponse...200 OK

Longueur: non spécifié [text/html]

    [ <=>                                                                 ] 12,078        --.--K/s             

16:02:52 (934.77 KB/s) - « /usr/portage/distfiles/20109998.html.2 » sauvegardé [12078]

!!! Couldn't download jpgraph-2.1.1.tar.gz. Aborting.
```

Une idée?

----------

## Bapt

comme dit par temet précédemment met à jour ton arborescence portage : 

```
emerge --sync
```

car ton package a été mis à jour : http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=jpgraph

seule la version 2.1.3 est disponible, plus la version 2.1.1

----------

## Mickael

 *PPCM wrote:*   

> Merci Sensei,
> 
> La doc tip top. Comme quoi, mieux vaut un qui sache que 10 qui cherche  
> 
> Donc, j'ai ajouté la ligne dans /etc/portage/package.keywords
> ...

 

Salut et bienvenue,

Dans la ligne que tu as rajouté tu dévérouilles pour deux types d'architectures. Alors, c'est possible si tu te serts de la compilation croisée (et là je suis pas sûr) peut-être mais dans ton cas j'ai des doutes. Donc soit tu as un processeur amd sur ta machine soit c'est de l'intel il va falloir faire un choix. As tu lu le handbook pendant ton installation. c'est ici.

A mon avis je crois que beaucoup de choses sont bancales suite à ton installation à commencer par ton fichier make.conf.

----------

## PPCM

J'ai de l'AMD, c'est sûr.

Au niveau du fichier de conf, je me suis basé sur les lignes précédentes pour les architectures...

Bon, en tout cas, avec vos aides, ça avance, après la synchro, il ne veut toujo

```
urs pas s'installer:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.1.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.tar.gz

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

!!! ERROR: dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 failed.

!!! Function built_with_use, Line 1599, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to resolve = to an installed package

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Une idée?

----------

## Magic Banana

Bienvenue !

```
!!! ERROR: dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 failed.

!!! Function built_with_use, Line 1599, Exitcode 0 
```

Un problème avec ta variable USE probablement...

Montre nous /etc/make.conf s'il te plaît.

----------

## PPCM

bien entendu, voici le contenu de /etc/make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=k8"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

USE="-X mmx multilib netboot sse sse2 -gtk -sdl -xpm -curl -nptl"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage-ovh"

FEATURES="-sandbox"
```

----------

## CryoGen

Y'a des chance qu'il te faille rajouter des USE pour PHP5.

Peut-etre "gd" ?

----------

## babos

Je ne suis pas tout à fait sûr, mais il me semble que la variable USE "php" est désactivée dans le make.default

----------

## Mickael

On dirait bien qu'il te faille installer X.

----------

## PPCM

Alors que faire?

modifier la variable USE comme suit:

USE="-X mmx multilib netboot sse sse2 -gtk -sdl -xpm -curl -nptl -gd -php

Pour X, le -X ne veut-il pas dire que c'est déjà bon?

----------

## PPCM

Je viens d'essayer, et en utilisant ce USE là, cela ne fonctionne pas mieux...

----------

## Temet

Quand tu mets "-X", ca veut dire que tu n'en veux pas.

Si tu veux, faut mettre "X" ... pareil pour php et tout le bordel.

Encore une fois > manuel portage.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Mickael

 *PPCM wrote:*   

> Je viens d'essayer, et en utilisant ce USE là, cela ne fonctionne pas mieux...

 

Si tu changes ta variable USE, tu dois fiaire ensuite un

```
emerge -uDNvp world
```

 le "p" (pretend) te montrera les paquets qui doivent être recompilés. En effet, le simple fait de changer la variable USE ne veut pas dire que tes librairies, logiciels... on été compilés pour cette spécificité. Souvient toi qu'ici on compile tout, donc lors de la compilation de gcc, va comparer les variables admissibles par chaque logiciel, librairie etc avec les variables que tu as choisi toi de spécifier. Ainsi, l'ajout; ou le retrait d'une variable dans un fichier de conf impose une recompilation des truc machin chose concernés. Comme te le dit Temet, mange de la doc, et parcours les 15/20 dernières pages du forum, de nouveaux utilisateurs ont déjà posé des questions sur le pourquoi du comment de gentoo, et tu écriras tes fichiers de conf avec plus de recul. Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, est-ce vraiment sensé d'installer un logiciel pour réaliser des graphiques sans une interface X  :Confused:   En même temps sous latex on dessine bien en mode tex alors pourquoi pas? mais par exemple, intaller Gimp sans interface graphique c'est du n'importe quoi.

Voilà, bonne chasse aux infos sur le forum et la documentation.

----------

## Temet

D'un coté, c'est possible d'installer xorg sans le flag 'X' non?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben ouai, même avec le flag -X tu peux toujours faire un emerge xorg   :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je voudrais pas écrire d'âneries mais il me semble que Temet et -KuRGaN- ont raison : les USE flags ne sont là que pour décider de ce qui doit être compilé parmi les parties optionnelles des logiciels. Du coup, malgré le "-X", si un logiciel ne peut pas être installé sans X (dépendance obligatoire), X sera installé. Bref, quelque soit tes USE flag, ce n'est pas normal d'obtenir une erreur à la compilation d'un paquet. En fait je demandais à voir ton make.conf car je pensais à une erreur syntaxique... mais tout semble correct.

----------

## Mickael

Je ne sais plus quel logiciel ou couche de base lors de mon installation, sur mon portable tout beau tout neuf, mais sans le falg unicode impossible d'installer....

EDIT : Juste pour info : les indications données sont là pour "essayer" d'éclaircir le principe des flags, d'où l'histoire de gcc avec les USE. Les infos de Kurgan et de temet sont en compléments.

----------

## titoucha

L'erreur dans un ebuild peut toujours être possible, je serais donc plus prudent et je dirais qu'un système avec -X risque d'avoir quant même de soucis avec le serveur Xorg.

Cette remarque vaut pour tous les userflags.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

+1 titoucha

----------

## Magic Banana

J'ai seulementécrit que "quelque soit les USE flag, ce n'est pas normal d'obtenir une erreur à la compilation d'un paquet." Je n'ai pas dit que cela ne pouvais pas arriver. Mais c'est alors un bug à rapporter comme tel. Non ?

----------

## Mickael

Ah là j'en sais rien.

EDIT : Pour l'erreur le système ne peut pas décider d'une version : librairie particulière requise ou du logiciel à proprement parlé. 

```

emerge -pD jpgraph

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

!!! The short ebuild name "jpgraph" is ambiguous.  Please specify

!!! one of the following fully-qualified ebuild names instead:

    dev-php4/jpgraph

    dev-php5/jpgraph

```

Php est-il déjà installé ? si oui as tu spécifié la bonne version pour jpagraph, comme ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -pDv dev-php5/jpgraph

 

Bien sûr tu remplaces 5 par 4... Question bête mais sait on jamais.

Petite question : dans ton make.conf tu as spécifié un overlay ; en as tu réellement besoin ? sinon commente le puis fait un etc-update suivi de l'emerge. Mais je ne vois pas trop pourquoi l'overlay pourrait engendrer ce problème.

EDIT 2 : Tu as bien viré le ~x86 dans /etc/portage/package.keywords

EDIT 3 : Y' encore la possibilité de spécifier l'ABI pendant l'installation vu que tu as mis multilib dans les USE.

EDIT 4 : As tu suivi le guide sur amd64 : 

 *doc/fr/gentoo-amd64-faq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment installer l'émulation 32 bits ?
> 
> Les quelques paquets qui contiennent les bibliothèques 32 bits sont automatiquement installés par Portage quand vous installez un paquet qui en a besoin. Vous pouvez les installer manuellement si vous le désirez :
> ...

 

----------

## Temet

Moi je vote pour la Banane Magique !  :Wink: 

----------

## Mickael

Le readme de jpgraph pour php5 dit ceci en tête :

```
* --------------------------------------------------------------------

* PHP4 IS NOT SUPPORTED IN THIS 2.x SERIE

* --------------------------------------------------------------------

* --------------------------------------------------------------------

* Note: Due to a bug in PHP5 make sure that the compatibility mode for

*       PHP4 is disabled by setting (in php.ini)

*

*       zend.ze1_compatibility_mode = Off
```

Vu que je n'ai pas php d'installé, je ne sais pas ou se trouve le fichier. Dans les logs d'erreurs tu nous donné tout le code, ou bien est-ce juste le début et la fin. Le plus intéressant pour trouver une piste c'est la fin en remontant jusquà l'erreur avec quelques lignes en plus qui précèdent l'erreur.

----------

## PPCM

Merci MickTux,

Alors je réponds à toute tes questions. Pour l'emerge, j'ai bien 

```
emerge dev-php5/jpgraph
```

(voir mon premier post)

Pour le message d'erreur c'est bien le message en entier, je le remets pour mémoire:

```

> emerge dev-php5/jpgraph

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.1.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.tar.gz

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

!!! ERROR: dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 failed.

!!! Function built_with_use, Line 1599, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to resolve = to an installed package

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Et php5 est bien installé sur la machine...

----------

## Mickael

L'ebuild dit ceci :

 *Quote:*   

>  # we need the GD functionality of PHP
> 
>         require_gd

 

Et il existe un flag gd pour php, peut-être est-ce l'abscence de cette option pour php5 qui fait que jpgraph plante.

@Temet : +1, je viens seulement de remarquer que Cryugen avait déjà fait la remarque.

----------

## Temet

Ah bah ... il a le flag "-gd" ... donc php doit être compilé sans... ca peut expliquer.

----------

## PPCM

Sisi Temet, PHP a bien été compilé avec l'option --gd

----------

## Temet

Humph, s'il a pas trop de dépendances, je le pose ce soir pour voir si ca passe ...

----------

## titoucha

 *PPCM wrote:*   

> Sisi Temet, PHP a bien été compilé avec l'option --gd

 

Si tu veux compiler une option il ne faut pas mettre de moin devant sinon cette option ne sera pas compilée, il te faut donc mettre USE="gd" dans ton make.conf

----------

## PPCM

je ne parlais pas de la variable USE, mais du ./configure de PHP

----------

## titoucha

Mais moi aussi car la variable USE sert lors de la compilation de tous les paquets.

----------

## Mickael

J'ai du mal à vous suivre tous les deux. PPCM tu as installé php5 depuis l'arbre portage?

----------

## PPCM

PHP5 a été installé par mon hébergeur, et il a bien mis dans le fichier /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, la ligne

```
dev-lang/php-5.1.6
```

----------

## Temet

/me ne comprend plus rien o_O'

----------

## Temet

Info : y a rien a compiler, il ne fait que copier des fichiers on dirait.

Enfin il s'est installé tout seul.

```

gentop ~ # genlop -t jpgraph

 * dev-php5/jpgraph

     Tue Oct 10 21:12:27 2006 >>> dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3

       merge time: 43 seconds.

```

----------

## titoucha

 *PPCM wrote:*   

> PHP5 a été installé par mon hébergeur, et il a bien mis dans le fichier /etc/portage/profile/package.provided, la ligne
> 
> ```
> dev-lang/php-5.1.6
> ```
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  tu veux installer ton programme où, car là je ne comprends plus trop ?

----------

## PPCM

Bon, je reprends:

J'ai mon serveur chez OVH, ils proposent un serveur Dédier avec une Gentoo, c'est ce que j'ai pris.

Qui les paquetages qui ne sont pas standard à la gentoo sont:

 *Quote:*   

> net-www/apache-2.0.58
> 
> dev-lang/php-5.1.6
> 
> mail-mta/qmail-1.03

 

(vu dans /etc/portage/profile/package.provided)

Et là, je désirerai installer  *Quote:*   

> dev-php5/jpgraph

 

Or quand j'essaye de réaliser cette installation, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant:

```
~ # emerge dev-php5/jpgraph

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.0

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-jpgraph-2.1.3

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) jpgraph-2.1.3.tar.gz

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

 * 

 * Using 

 * 

!!! ERROR: dev-php5/jpgraph-2.1.3 failed.

!!! Function built_with_use, Line 1599, Exitcode 0

!!! Unable to resolve = to an installed package

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Des idées?

----------

## Bapt

Je pense que ton problème est assez simple.

Si je reprends, ton serveur est un serveur dédié gentoo, mais les packages apache, php et qmail sont installés à la main et fournit indépendemment. Ils font croirent à ta gentoo que c'est portage qui les as installés par le biai de package.provided.

Donc dans /var/db/pkg tu n'as aucune trace de ton installation php donc emerge ne peut pas savoir avec quels options il a été installé, donc il ne peut pas savoir si le USE gd est appliqué ou pas, d'où ton message d'erreur.

Ta seule solution selon moi est d'installer jpgraph à la main, et de le fournir via packages.provided pour que les autres packages qui en dépendent puisse le trouvé.

package.provided c'est bien pour faire croire qu'un paquet est installé, mais si un ebuild veut vérifier sa dépendance par rapport à des options de compilation (concrètement USE=gd pour jpgraph - require_gd dans l'ebuild) il ne peut pas... (c'est un limitation mais qui est bien compréhensible). Dans ces cas là tu n'as pas la choix, installation à la main et ajout dans package.provided.

----------

## Temet

Outch, je ne connaissais pas le package.provided ... mais c'est super balot de pas avoir installé php et tout le bordel via portage!

Bah oui, installation à la main du coup (ca devrait pas être galère)

----------

## PPCM

L'intérêt de l'avoir installé à la main est de permettre de faire cohabiter php4 et php5 en tant que CGI, ce que ne permettent pas les paquages Gentoo (ce qui est d'ailleurs normal, la majorité des personnes n'en ont pas besoin)

Je suis de plus entrain de me résigner à installer JpGraph à la main, adieu les mises à jour automatique...

Merci à tous pour votre aide

----------

## Mickael

Heu, je vais peut-être dire une grosse connerie, mais php4 et 5 ont tous les deux le flag CGI, alors je crois que tu peux le faire depuis portage. 

Un lien sur les flags de php.  Ainsi qu'un topic sur le forum, mais il y en a beaucoup d'autres!

ET celui là franchement : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-412827-highlight-php4+php5+cgi.html

----------

